# I am putting a tipping box inside my car



## thedarkstar

I wanna see if this will increase revenue. This way , riders will have to think about tipping in every ride. Some riders don't pay tips because they are natural shy. This should take care of such riders.


----------



## BlkGeep

...


----------



## thedarkstar

BlkGeep said:


> Spelling....there is a tip for you.


thanks for pointing out that. created thread on mobile


----------



## A4UberLady

I get them with no box at all.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

You know this has been tried before....right?


----------



## krazydrive

If 1 pax emails uber about your lil tip box you will get a warning or get deactivated.


----------



## ChrisInABQ

Maybe something more subtle. I keep three 5 dollar bills placed in plain view in my console that look like they were just slid in as I received tips. Make sure the most visible one has the "5" showing, so they know stripper tips aren't sufficient. Don't know if people actually see them, or whether they give a shit when they do, but two Saturday's in a row, I've gotten great cash tips...$27 last weekend and $25 last night.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

ChrisInABQ said:


> Maybe something more subtle. I keep three 5 dollar bills placed in plain view in my console that look like they were just slid in as I received tips. Make sure the most visible one has the "5" showing, so they know stripper tips aren't sufficient. Don't know if people actually see them, or whether they give a shit when they do, but two Saturday's in a row, I've gotten great cash tips...$27 last weekend and $25 last night.


I think I'm going to do that with a clear plastic cup in my drink holder between the front seats. Visible to everyone there. I will make sure to turn on the overhead light when I ask where they're going etc. Good to do that anyway to make sure no drinks or anything in my back seat. No labels so it could just be my cash for drive thrus. As long as it's not labeled tips shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## ChrisInABQ

Yes, always turn on the overhead light before they get in as soon as you've stopped at the destination. If it's not labeled tips, or have a pic of your youngest child with sickle-cell anemia on it, you aren't really reportable to the Uber gods. For all they know, you're allergic to wallets and happen to keep your money in clear plastic cups. Oh...or it could be your panhandling cup used to pick-up extra bucks at the nearest exit ramp between rides (or maybe that's just Albuquerque)!


----------



## A4UberLady

Omg I do the something with the visible money.Mybpax always tip


----------



## MrsUberJax

OMG is right...

Passenger... "How's your day going".... 
Driver... "Things are a little slow today, but "TIPS ARE GREAT".. things will be picking up shortly". 
Passenger, "Yes, I think it's going to be nice day." 
Passenger exits the vehicle handing the driver a $5.
Driver..." Thanks for taking Uber... have a nice day" 
Stash tip in bra: LOL 
Geeze guys.. its not that hard.

Just letting the passenger know that the joke is on them.... and that they are the Cheap ass bastards, that are actually falling for Ubers selfish advertising methods. Telling passengers that "Tips are Great" lets them know that most other passengers are actually following the customary practice of tipping and NOT BEING CHEAP ASS BASTARDS.. Gives the passenger a small gut check (Opens up a brief window) and the incentive and to TIP. 


Not hard. TAG, You're it.


----------



## Crownan

So, this is where I put the candy wrappers?


----------



## A4UberLady

Yep everything lol mase too lmao least in mines lmao!


----------



## Bart McCoy

A4UberLady said:


> Omg I do the something with the visible money.Mybpax always tip


always tip huh? u sure about that?
im pretty sure most people will agree that pax on UberX generally dont tip
of course some do, but probably like 1 tip for every 50 trips, if that
and females may get more tips just for looking cute


----------



## John Anderson

thedarkstar said:


> I wanna see if this will increase revenue. This way , riders will have to think about tipping in every ride. Some riders don't pay tips because they are natural shy. This should take care of such riders.


I'm buying a whip so I can go to my friends farm and beat his dead horses.


----------



## jackstraww

How is that tip box working out?? I was thinking about the same thing- - maybe with a little comment to make them feel the guilt-
Probably wont do much for my rating huh??


----------



## Big Machine

jackstraww said:


> maybe with a little comment to make them feel the guilt-


Ah yes, attempting to guilt someone into giving you money. The sooner someone like that is deactivated the better


----------



## A4UberLady

Bart McCoy said:


> always tip huh? u sure about that?
> im pretty sure most people will agree that pax on UberX generally dont tip
> of course some do, but probably like 1 tip for every 50 trips, if that
> and females may get more tips just for looking cute


I don't care the reason.I don't ask unless they are curious and asking.I respond with the proper answer which is no it's no tip in the fare.Am I sure?My pockets are very sure darling.Lucky I guess but I do provide a excellent ride and snacks and stuff.Kudos to those that get them.


----------



## Bart McCoy

A4UberLady said:


> I don't care the reason.I don't ask unless they are curious and asking.I respond with the proper answer which is no it's no tip in the fare.Am I sure?My pockets are very sure darling.Lucky I guess but I do provide a excellent ride and snacks and stuff.Kudos to those that get them.


i mean thats cool and all, but please dont act like pax giving tips is the norm or something


----------



## A4UberLady

My pax do give tips to me all the time dear.I don't need to pretend it's the truth.Shrugs lol


----------



## A4UberLady

Especially during Holidays.Why are you so bothered dear?Everyone has different realities.Some people have regular pax they see often,I don't.


----------



## Bart McCoy

A4UberLady said:


> Especially during Holidays.Why are you so bothered dear?Everyone has different realities.Some people have regular pax they see often,I don't.


i repeat, you may get tips, sure people do
but as often as you say you are, my point is THAT IS NO WHERE NEAR THE NORM
comprende?
if people got tips every other ride they wouldnt even be complaining about the low pay per mile as much


----------



## A4UberLady

How often did I state again?


----------



## A4UberLady

Do you live in my pocket sir??Screaming at the caps lock wording too funny!!!


----------



## A4UberLady

Oh and I never said it was the norm..


----------



## Bart McCoy

A4UberLady said:


> How often did I state again?
> 
> Oh and I never said it was the norm..


how often? way too often to be believable,because you said :

"Omg I do the something with the visible money.My pax always tip"

Always isnt the norm????????????????/

From what you said if you have 50 trips you get 50 tips. Surely you will want to backtrack from your statement about tips now right?


----------



## John Anderson

A4UberLady said:


> Oh and I never said it was the norm..


Were you the girl accepting returned iPhones at the last Atlanta uber meeting?


----------



## A4UberLady

No no dear.When I start my trip don't I have to place something there first.I used a few buck from the last time I worked.lolYour reading to far into it darling.


----------



## A4UberLady

I never been to an uber meeting babes.I own an IPhone already.


----------



## A4UberLady

I never said I had gotten 50 trip with 50 tips I stated I get tips all the time.I get tips daily I never said the amount nor did I say EVERY SINGLE PAX.


----------



## A4UberLady

When I put the money there I get tips...SimpleWhat's the issue?


----------



## Bart McCoy

A4UberLady said:


> I never said I had gotten 50 trip with 50 tips I stated I get tips all the time.I get tips daily I never said the amount nor did I say EVERY SINGLE PAX.


i guess you think everybody on the board is extremely slow and cant understand small english words
you clearly said your pax ALWAYS tip

and go ahead and tell this board again that when they do tip, the LOWEST tip you receive is $10 if its a single person riding in your car,smh


----------



## A4UberLady

Hell some even offer me to lunch but I don't know them or feel comfortable doing that.Even inside there homes.


----------



## John Anderson

A4UberLady said:


> Hell some even offer me to lunch but I don't know them or feel comfortable doing that.Even inside there homes.


As a woman, you have to really be careful.. Don't go inside these ppls homes.


----------



## A4UberLady

Yes. All the time dear.What are you not understanding?I get tipped daily.Do you live in Atlanta?Yes pax always tip not every single person and nothing about 50 trips.YOU are the only person bothered by this.Can someone clear this up fore or am I missing something.Tips daily to me = all the time.


----------



## Bart McCoy

A4UberLady said:


> Yes. All the time dear.What are you not understanding?I get tipped daily.Do you live in Atlanta?Yes pax always tip not every single person and nothing about 50 trips.YOU are the only person bothered by this.Can someone clear this up fore or am I missing something.Tips daily to me = all the time.


yeah okay. everyone believes you


----------



## A4UberLady

John Anderson said:


> As a woman, you have to really be careful.. Don't go inside these ppls homes.


Yes of course babes that's why I was saying I don't know them.That how you come up dead and missing.I read here that some folks actually eat lunch and stuff with them.I actually had a friend who was giving a old lady a ride over the holidays she's not a driver,she was sprayed with something making her fall out and they robbed her.I hear stories and it makes me super paranoid.Im not sure if we are allowed to carry weapons as a driver for uber but I do.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver

I'm not seeing tips daily with Uber, that's for sure. I have a 4.9 rating with about 1,000 rides, so I would think my tip rate would be on the higher side but alas, tips are a much-appreciated rarity with Uber. With Lyft on the other hand, I pull in tips fairly often.


----------



## A4UberLady

Bart McCoy said:


> yeah okay. everyone believes you


I'm not here to make anyone believe me period darling.I don't think anyone is slow either...


----------



## unter ling

What would Doyle do?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/solved-the-tipping-problem-for-me.5340/


----------



## Casandria

What is with all the "babes" and "darlings" and "dears"??? They ask you to lunch, too? In their homes? Either you're a troll or a colossal moron. (one other moniker comes to mind, but I'll refrain from using it)


----------



## A4UberLady

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> I'm not seeing tips daily with Uber, that's for sure. I have a 4.9 rating with about 1,000 rides, so I would think my tip rate would be on the higher side but alas, tips are a much-appreciated rarity with Uber. With Lyft on the other hand, I pull in tips fairly often.


That's what up man!I want to drive for lyft but I'm changing my brakes first.I hear there is an inspection so I need to do that first.Hopefully I will make the cut.


----------



## A4UberLady

No I'm not a troll.This is how I talk dear.Whats the issue doll?


----------



## A4UberLady

You may call me whatever you like its a free world.Because you state something dear doesn't mean it's true.


----------



## A4UberLady

unter ling said:


> What would Doyle do?
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/solved-the-tipping-problem-for-me.5340/


You know something?I drive starting around 12 Am to about 4 or 5 maybe it's because they were out all night as well.I think weekenders maybe tip more often.I drive weekends only.I drove during the day a few time but night time tips are always better.Maybe they had it left and just give it to me.


----------



## Casandria

So, you're driving for Uber with bad brakes and that's OK with you? Colossal moron it is.


----------



## A4UberLady

Casandria said:


> So, you're driving for Uber with bad brakes and that's OK with you? Colossal moron it is.


Yep I'm a moron who's brake light just came on this morning.Sure am.I have more than one vehicle so no I'm not driving around in my A4 with bad brakes.Thanks for your concern.Name calling how childish...BUT I'm a troll right?Im done responding to negative comments or insults.Hey whatever helps you sleep at night I guess.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

I don't get tips EVERY time either. However....since I started using the "Tips Are Great" method better than half do tip me. A HUGE improvement from the 5-10% that did before. I'll try a clear plastic cup with a few bucks in it and no sign to see if that improves it even more. Can't hurt to try. BTW - I'm driving XL only....in case someone thinks that might make a difference.


----------



## UberXTampa

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I don't get tips EVERY time either. However....since I started using the "Tips Are Great" method better than half do tip me. A HUGE improvement from the 5-10% that did before. I'll try a clear plastic cup with a few bucks in it and no sign to see if that improves it even more. Can't hurt to try. BTW - I'm driving XL only....in case someone thinks that might make a difference.


UberX riders are very cheap by definition. I put in clear visible place cash to make them think, but it did not work. A very drunk passenger kept staring at the money, I thought he would take it.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberXTampa said:


> UberX riders are very cheap by definition....


Probably true. That said I went from 5-10% to over half....can't hurt to try it on the cheap FuberX passengers. What are they going to do.....not tip? Ask for money back when you tell them that "Tips Are Great"?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Casandria said:


> What is with all the "babes" and "darlings" and "dears"???


Have to agree....these terms do get old after multiple repetitions.


----------



## A4UberLady

UberXTampa said:


> UberX riders are very cheap by definition. I put in clear visible place cash to make them think, but it did not work. A very drunk passenger kept staring at the money, I thought he would take it.


I wish em luck trying to run away drunk.Lol


----------



## MrsUberJax

Bart McCoy said:


> always tip huh? u sure about that?
> im pretty sure most people will agree that pax on UberX generally dont tip
> of course some do, but probably like 1 tip for every 50 trips, if that
> and females may get more tips just for looking cute


McCoy:

Maybe most of your pax don't tip but I can assure you that most of mine do. When they ask me a question about the job, the night, if I'm busy, etc. I always work the statement "TIPS ARE GREAT" into my answer. It works, it works, it works. If you want to continue to accept the table scraps that Uber is giving you well fine- but don't fault others for actually improving their situation.


----------



## noe

MrsUberJax said:


> OMG is right...
> 
> Passenger... "How's your day going"....
> Driver... "Things are a little slow today, but "TIPS ARE GREAT".. things will be picking up shortly".
> Passenger, "Yes, I think it's going to be nice day."
> Passenger exits the vehicle handing the driver a $5.
> Driver..." Thanks for taking Uber... have a nice day"
> Stash tip in bra: LOL
> Geeze guys.. its not that hard.
> 
> Just letting the passenger know that the joke is on them.... and that they are the Cheap ass bastards, that are actually falling for Ubers selfish advertising methods. Telling passengers that "Tips are Great" lets them know that most other passengers are actually following the customary practice of tipping and NOT BEING CHEAP ASS BASTARDS.. Gives the passenger a small gut check (Opens up a brief window) and the incentive and to TIP.
> 
> Not hard. TAG, You're it.


What about selling munchies from your trunk. Any one try that?


----------



## Disgusted Driver

noe said:


> What about selling munchies from your trunk. Any one try that?


I had one great one, best sale ever, a 3 pack of condoms for $10 (made $5) to a guy with his date that were going back to her place. Please don't ask me why I had them but I can assure you it wasn't to use with a pax.


----------



## CJ ASLAN

Women get tipped by men more than men do by men, obviously. You're a chick, probably dress ****ty and call them dear/babe/hun/love/cutie. You make them feel all good and special, sure enough they'll tip. Soon you'll be seeing the tip, but not the money, the tip of the penis in your face!


----------



## Casandria

CJ ASLAN said:


> Women get tipped by men more than men do by men, obviously. You're a chick, probably dress ****ty and call them dear/babe/hun/love/cutie. You make them feel all good and special, sure enough they'll tip. Soon you'll be seeing the tip, but not the money, the tip of the penis in your face!


I'm not sure which one of us you were referring to, but as a woman driver, I resent it. I wear jeans, flip flops when it's warm and my fuzzy slippers or cowboy boots when it's cold or rainy. Heck, the day after the rate cuts, I drove in sweats because I was so ticked off (that changed when they added Select here, but I still don't dress up). You don't have to dress or act like a **** to be kind to someone or for them to tip you. I've been tipped just as often by women as I have by men.


----------



## Guest

_My new assistant. Opens doors and collects tips._


----------



## CardoMM

Wow, I can only imagine the negative attitude you fellas have with your riders as well if you are not getting tips. I have driven for UBER for 3 days, Im a chunky fat jolly fella. So no Im not hot, Im not muscular, etc. First day I just picked up 2 rides to test the waters, one pax tipped 2 bucks. not much, ok....second day I took another 4 rides, was still working on other things, got two tips...3 bucks and a 5, not much. but I was not driving a lot either...and at a 50% tip/no-tip ratio..im still feeling good about it. Third day!!! I picked up 7 riders...and although the tip to ride ratio dropped, the tips were a bit better nonetheless. Got 3 bucks from a nice lady, 10 bucks from an older gentleman, and $20 bucks on my last trip from a 19 year old kid going home from work. I think that the problem you fellas may be having here is your personality. Either your in a crappy mood, too quiet, or hitting on girl pax and making them uncomfortable. I think just talking to them like you have known them all your life, reminds passengers that your a person too, just like them, with the same stresses in life like them, you relate, and have a nice convo to pass the ride. I wasnt even expecting tips, because Ive read in forums on how many are talking about things to try to either "guilt" a pax to tip or other gimmicks. I even did the simple, "I appreciate your generosity, yet Uber does not allow tips" and being a new driver did not want to get in trouble for accepting them, but they insisted and left the cash on the front pax seat. So with that I simply wished them a great blessed day and smiled.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

CardoMM said:


> Wow, I can only imagine the negative attitude you fellas have with your riders as well if you are not getting tips. I have driven for UBER for 3 days, Im a chunky fat jolly fella. So no Im not hot, Im not muscular, etc. First day I just picked up 2 rides to test the waters, one pax tipped 2 bucks. not much, ok....second day I took another 4 rides, was still working on other things, got two tips...3 bucks and a 5, not much. but I was not driving a lot either...and at a 50% tip/no-tip ratio..im still feeling good about it. Third day!!! I picked up 7 riders...and although the tip to ride ratio dropped, the tips were a bit better nonetheless. Got 3 bucks from a nice lady, 10 bucks from an older gentleman, and $20 bucks on my last trip from a 19 year old kid going home from work. I think that the problem you fellas may be having here is your personality. Either your in a crappy mood, too quiet, or hitting on girl pax and making them uncomfortable. I think just talking to them like you have known them all your life, reminds passengers that your a person too, just like them, with the same stresses in life like them, you relate, and have a nice convo to pass the ride. I wasnt even expecting tips, because Ive read in forums on how many are talking about things to try to either "guilt" a pax to tip or other gimmicks. I even did the simple, "I appreciate your generosity, yet Uber does not allow tips" and being a new driver did not want to get in trouble for accepting them, but they insisted and left the cash on the front pax seat. So with that I simply wished them a great blessed day and smiled.


All I can say is that I hope your tipping streak continues! My experience is quite different. In my last 100 rides over the past 3 weeks I'm batting a perfect 5.0 so clearly I'm doing something right. Of those 100 rides I have 3 tips for a total of $17.00
I'm older than their parents so the ladies do not feel threatened in any way, I put out the kindly hip grandpa vibe and it seems to work well ratings and conversation wise but the tips simply aren't there. You might have a certain charisma that people respond to or it might just be beginners luck. 13 rides under your belt, there's no telling if you got lucky or there's something there. Please let us know what you think when you have 200 rides under your belt.


----------



## Jwhit16

Lol this is a great idea, until you get reported to Uber. Just find a way to bring up tips in conversation without actually asking for a tip, don't be overly aggressive with a tip box or by asking for tips.


----------



## Ubermartin

A4UberLady said:


> I get them with no box at all.


You a woman u smile a lil abd boom


----------



## Drewsouth

I tried putting a sticker in my car that said tips greatfully excepted and the pax kept giving me cookies and fruit. i tried covering all my windows in tipping sighns and i think that scarred some pax into tipping


----------

